# YBA-1 Ottawa $150



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Traynor Mark II Head | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

Run, don't walk


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

If that reads correct, the amp comes with a 2x15 cab included. Even as a project, that's a good deal.


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 9, 2015)

If Ottawa wasn't a 9 hour drive, Id be all over that!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm kind of surprised @Frenchy99 hasn't scooped this up already.
How far from Ottawa could the North Pole be?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Great. NOW I see it, after 145 other people have looked at the ad.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I'm kind of surprised @Frenchy99 hasn't scooped this up already.
> How far from Ottawa could the North Pole be?


Actually, far enough that there is a residence not far from us for folks who live there but have to relocate to Ottawa for medical reasons. Larga Baffin - Welcome


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

jb welder said:


> I'm kind of surprised @Frenchy99 hasn't scooped this up already.
> How far from Ottawa could the North Pole be?


He possibly has! I replied with the ad 23 minutes old...several other guys already contacted the seller by then.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jb welder said:


> I'm kind of surprised @Frenchy99 hasn't scooped this up already.
> How far from Ottawa could the North Pole be?



I was actually the second person to get in contact with him.... Pretty certain the first person bailed and he went with a higher offer since he kept me waiting till the next morning.... 

Cant get them all …


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

When they’re that low, you’ve almost got to offer a bonus if you’re serious. No one wants to give stuff away for no reason. 

I scooped a Kijij deal that was underpriced. It was likely a $2-3k guitar. Custom built. Add was up for A CRAZY PRICE. I offered a %20 bonus and I paid shipping. Worked out and I’m a happy camper. I still got a smashing deal.
Here it is. Has MJS pups in there.


----------

